
Rent Control Keeps Prices Down for Everyone - tempaccnt123
https://blog.lareviewofbooks.org/essays/rent-control-keeps-prices-everyone-housing-market-driven-primarily-speculative-forces-supply-demand/
======
kwillets
It's fascinating that people think like this. Prices went up, so supply and
demand don't work, and it's "speculators" that are to blame.

~~~
Finnucane
Speculators in housing markets are usually (not always, but frequently) either
looking for short-term flips, or are foreign investors looking for a place to
park cash outside of their home countries.

When rent control was removed here in Cambridge about 20 years ago, not only
did rents go up in town, but also in surrounding cities, as people moved out
of Cambridge.

------
troydavis
The author is a member of “LA Tenants Union”:
[https://lareviewofbooks.org/contributor/julian-smith-
newman/](https://lareviewofbooks.org/contributor/julian-smith-newman/)

------
mrslave
Thomas Sowell - Basic Economics

An early chapter addresses this exact issue.

